# Dubai Disaster...



## Debzomania (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Guys

I need some help??

I am moving to dubai in Feb... However.. after getting the job etc, i happened to find out that homosexuality is illegal... I am however a gay female... And the idea of my lifestyle being forbidden is scaring me a bit....

Dn't get me wrong... Im not just looking to go out and have a good time.. I would just like to speak to anyone who is "like" me....

I know that if i get caught i can get deported after spending some time bonding with the cell walls, so any advice would be appreciated....

If anyone knows of a place where i can speak to other gay people to find out a bit more, please pm me.. I'd really appreciate it!!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I have no clue where to talk to gay people.
but
You will see what a silly question this is when you get here. There are sooo many gay people here male and female you will not have any problems finding people with like intrests. You wont have any problems, unless you flaunt it and think its cool to go out and protest holding up a sign that says hey everyone I'm gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. lol just take it easy, stop freaking out.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I totally agree with mrbig (that makes a change eh?), I know loads of guys (and a few girls) here who are gay, they have normal lives with their partners, so don't worry.

However as mb says, waving a placard while marching down the main thoroughfare in Dubai is probably not to be recommended!

Come and enjoy....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

While it's illegal, as long as you don't do things straight people aren't allowed to do in public (kissing, holding hands, etc), you shouldn't really have any problems. In fact, it's easier to live with someone of the same sex than it is to live with someone of the opposite sex if you're not married.


----------



## Debzomania (Jan 21, 2010)

No worries.. Im not the marching with a huuuuge board type.. But thank you...
I will keep an eye out once im there


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

Pretty much everything needed covered here. As long as you don't go around wearing tshirts saying The Scissor Sisters rule, you should fly under the radar here


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nomad80 said:


> Pretty much everything needed covered here. As long as you don't go around wearing tshirts saying The Scissor Sisters rule, you should fly under the radar here


Well as I like the Scissor Sisters - Jake and Anna rock - does that mean I'm gay?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Well as I like the Scissor Sisters - Jake and Anna rock - does that mean I'm gay?


I have to listen to miley cyrus and jonas brothers all the time, and sometimes I find my self singing along with it!!!!! I think I am gay too!!! lol


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

WOW a thread where you two are getting along


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I keep trying to add Andycapp to facebook but he wont accept my invite. I am ready to let things be in the past but I guess he isnt ready. Sorry bro.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhh.. Andy.. puerto ricans cant be mean like this.. its not in your nature  Add Mr Big!


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Well as I like the Scissor Sisters - Jake and Anna rock - does that mean I'm gay?


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

funny Jonas Bros and Miley...that doesn't sound gay, just sounds like you're a parent! 

As for gay...many locals are gay here too, they just don't talk about it! 

I met one guy a few years ago from a very prominent family in the gulf. He was gorgeous and had the female lisp. Loved it. I met him a second time with his family and he was a straight as ever. Poor guy was hiding it from his uncles, father and brothers.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ahhh.. Andy.. puerto ricans cant be mean like this.. its not in your nature  Add Mr Big!


puerto rican? lol.


----------

